# Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?



## Hänschen (12. September 2014)

*Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Wenn ich mir die tolle und große GTA5 Welt ansehe dann  frage ich mich immer wieso muss man da böse/gewalttätige Sachen machen ?

Man könnte doch da viele friedliche Dinge tun, Sachen die man auch im normalen Leben tun würde oder auch die man aus diversen Gründen nicht tun kann weil sie irgendwie doch verpönt sind.


Hat es einen pädagogischen Sinn dass man vor allem die Jugendlichen ballern/schlitzen/hauen lässt ?
Mir geht das langsam auf den Sack, ich habe schon gar keine Lust mehr was zu zocken - vor allem da man ja weiss das Hinz und Kunz einen übers Netz beobachten können


----------



## 1tch (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Die Spiele sind ja meist dazu ausgelegt, dass man freie Entscheidungen treffen kann und sich uneingeschränkt sich bewegen kann. 
Das ist oft der Reiz für viele Jugendliche aber auch für die älteren, das zu tun, was man so auf der Straße nicht darf.

Viele Leute genießen trotzdem die Landschaft, fahren mit Boote irgendwo umher oder machen bei GTA eine Stadtrundfahrt.
Man kann ja auch die guten Seiten spielen, in manchen Spielen kann man sich ja auch entscheiden ob man die Böse Seite einschlägt oder eher die Gute. 

Es gibt außerdem auch friedliche Spiele wie manche Indiegames oder auch Adventures.


----------



## GameKing88 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Wenn ich mir die tolle und große Welt ansehe, dann frage ich mich immer: "Wieso muss man da böse/gewalttätige Sachen machen"?

Mach dir erstmal über die Frage Gedanken, dann wirst auch eine Antwort auf die andere finden.


----------



## rabe08 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

ich hatte bei FarCry einen riesen Spass dabei, mir eine Fahrzeugsammlung anzulegen. Du glaubst nicht, wieviel man da zusammen bekommen konnte.... o.k., die "Besitzer" wollten sie mir nicht immer friedlich überlassen. Wurde dann geregelt. Damit kommen wir aber direkt zum nächten und wichtigsten Punkt:

Ich habe in einem Computerspiel noch niemals jemanden getötet. Nie. Und werde ich auch nicht. Da lebt nämlich niemand. Das ist mir in jeder Sekunde klar. Genauso wie mir im RealLive in jeder Sekunde klar ist, dass ich vorsichtig und vorausschauend Auto fahren muss, dass ich ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl bekomme, wenn ein Kind eine Spielzeugwaffe auf jemanden richtet, dass ich mich bemühe, immer die Ruhe zu bewahren. Es ist superwitzig, wie manche Leute schauen, wenn man auch in stressigen Situationen freundlich bleibt. Sind die nicht gewöhnt.

Weiterhin liebe ich in Computerspielen die Anmerkung "HEADSHOT!" und habe in meinem Leben, seit 1992 PCler, schon einige Millionen Frags angesammelt. Ich habe Moskau schon Ende der 80er in Schutt und Asche gelegt (Raid over Moskau, C64), habe bei Crusader keinen harmlosen Büroarbeiter ungefragt gelassen und bin am PC schon ein ziemlicher 
Psychopath. Sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

@rabe08: Hast du dich schonmal gefragt was aus dir geworden wäre wenn du nicht damals mit Videospielen in Kontakt gekommen wärst ?


----------



## Nazzy (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Ich mache immer die "guten" Dinge, wenn ich die Wahl habe, zwischen gut und böse. Bin wohl selbst vL ein Weichei


----------



## Keksdose12 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Was meinst du mit der aussage das jeder dir übers netz zuschauen kann ? Ehrlich gesagt halt ich nichts von einer pazifistischen Spielweise in Watch dogs z.b. hab ich alles gesprengt, überfahren und erschossen, weil es im gegensatz zum echten leben keine konsequenzen gibt (die minuspunkte zählen nicht)


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die tolle und große GTA5 Welt ansehe dann frage ich mich immer wieso muss man da böse/gewalttätige Sachen machen ?


 Du redest jetzt von Videos, die User von GTA5 hochladen, oder? Hast da schon mal drangedacht, dass die hochgeladenen Videos natürlich eher die "actionreichen" sind? Da werden sicher mehr als Du denkst möglichst friedlich in der Spielewelt von GTA5 herumlaufen, aber so was wird eben so gut wie niemand hochladen, weil es zum Zuschauen so gut wie niemanden interessiert. Als Film würde es ja auch kaum jemanden interessieren, wie Bruce Willis einfach nur durch den Flughafen geht und sich in ein Café setzt und Leute anschaut, sondern da will man sehen, wie der Flughafen von Terroristen gestürmt wird und Willis die Kerle mit viel TamTam erledigt. Interessanter sind nun Mal die Dinge, wo etwas passiert, was nicht alltäglich ist  

 Zudem ist es ja der Sinn des Spiels, Missionen zu erfüllen, bei denen nun Mal Gewalt unausweichlich ist. Das ist keine "Reality-Sim", sondern ein Gangster-Action-Spiel. Selbst wenn man "nur" irgendwelche Fahr-Achievements macht, muss man halt auch mal einen "über den Haufen fahren" - das macht man dann auch WEIL es ja nur ein Spiel ist und nicht, weil man auch in der Realität am liebsten mit nem Cayenne durch ne Fußgängerzone rasieren würde. 


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die meisten Leute in Spielen eben auch gerne Mal das machen, was sie "in Echt" niemals machen und auch nicht gut finden würden und sich die weitaus meisten Leuten voll im Klaren sind, dass das auf dem Schirm nur ein Spiel ist und keine Anleitung zum modernen Leben.


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*

Es kommt der Tag da werdet ihr euch noch wünschen ihr hättet euch in ein Cafe am Flughafen gesetzt und die vielen Leute freundlich angeguckt 

@keksdose12: es ist meines Wissens nach sehr einfach jemanden sogar live beim Spielen zu beobachten wenn er mit dem Netz verbunden ist (zB. LAN-Kabel an Fritzbox oder WLAN ein etc.). Es brauchen nichtmal viele Daten übertragen werden, siehe die wenigen kB bei World of Warcraft. Es wird ja nicht Video übertragen sondern nur Mausklicks, Tastaturbefehle, Positionsdaten im Spiel etc. Oder es wird gar einfach aufgezeichnet und später als Paket übertragen.
Früher war alles irgendwie intimer ... ich hab auch kein Bock dass jemand "stirb" aus meinen Lautsprechern flüstert ... tja das Vertrauen in die Technik bzw. den Machern ist wirklich dahin.


----------



## rabe08 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> @rabe08: Hast du dich schonmal gefragt was aus dir geworden wäre wenn du nicht damals mit Videospielen in Kontakt gekommen wärst ?


 
och, ich war mal Zeitsoldat, das Konzept "Gegenseitig aufeineinander schießen und zwar mit üblen dicken Wummen, die auch auf 600 Meter noch treffen" gefiel mir in RealLive nie. In der Ausbildung haben sie uns Original-Aufnahmen auf Vietnam gezeigt, zum abhärten oder was weiß ich, Oberschenkelamputation im Hubschrauber und so was, ohne wegschwenken, ist nicht toll, echt nicht. Im Computer sind nur ein paar Algorithmen, man könnte auch sagen Programme, die schieß ich auch schon mal mit kill -9 ab. Hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Moralisch absolut vertretbar.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2014)

*AW: Warum wählen Gamer meist böse oder gewalttätige Themen in Spielen ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> @keksdose12: es ist meines Wissens nach sehr einfach jemanden sogar live beim Spielen zu beobachten wenn er mit dem Netz verbunden ist (zB. LAN-Kabel an Fritzbox oder WLAN ein etc.). Es brauchen nichtmal viele Daten übertragen werden, siehe die wenigen kB bei World of Warcraft. Es wird ja nicht Video übertragen sondern nur Mausklicks, Tastaturbefehle, Positionsdaten im Spiel etc. Oder es wird gar einfach aufgezeichnet und später als Paket übertragen.


 WENN jemand diese Daten zur Verfügung stellt UND der "Zuschauer" das gleiche Game hat UND das Game eine Replay-Funktion bietet, dann geht das. Da sind aber dann auch KEINE Voice-Chat-Aufzeichnungen mit dabei. 

 Aber bei einem Spiel wie z.B. GTA5 wäre es mir neu, dass das der Fall ist - da ist es ja auch nicht interessant, da es nicht wie WoW, Starcraft2 usw. einen Multiplayer-Part hat, bei dem es "Wettbewerbe" gibt mit richtigen Ligen usw. Bei so was wie GTA sind es eher echte Videos, die einer erst hochladen muss


----------

